# On a tablet, broswer requesting "Desktop site" always?



## Sasqui (Dec 9, 2017)

Just got myself a Samsung Tab S2 9.7 SM-T813.  So far very happy with it. Got Android 7.0 and Chrome v63.

It always brings up the mobile versions of websites.  That's fine on a phone, but annoying on a tablet.... looked at settings and can't find anything to get desktop websites always.  Is there such a thing?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Only thing I can suggest is using a webbrowser like puffin.

On some sites there is an option to use desktop site but that requires a cookie, when that gets deleted you have to start over.

What Android version is it using? Is it touchwiz for interface still?


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Dec 9, 2017)

Have you looked into Chrome's extensions? Perhaps there's something there that automatically switches to desktop version.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2017)

On my phone, while in chrome, any site I go to, you will find three stacked dots in the upper right hand corner. In there is an option to request desktop site and a checkbox for it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> On my phone, while in chrome, any site I go to, you will find three stacked dots in the upper right hand corner. In there is an option to request desktop site and a checkbox for it.



I think the problem is he doesn't want to do that every time he goes somewhere. 

AFAIK, there isn't an official way to to do this and make it permanent.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> AFAIK, there isn't an official way to to do this and make it permanent.



I have always just ticked it once for said sites and they repeatedly show up as desktop after selecting it to be shown that way the first time. Lucky I guess?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> I have always just ticked it once for said sites and they repeatedly show up as desktop after selecting it to be shown that way the first time. Lucky I guess?



For me, on my android phone, if I tick the box it applies to every site I open in that tab.  But if I open any site in a different tab, the box gets unchecked.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 10, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> For me, on my android phone, if I tick the box it applies to every site I open in that tab.  But if I open any site in a different tab, the box gets unchecked.



Closing all tabs causes the "Destop site" setting to be lost on all sites.  In the same browsing session, it carries over to new tabs for most sites, not all, it depends on the site.

I found this: https://www.guidingtech.com/16169/desktop-mode-websites-chrome-android-permanently/

But want to find out what ADB is before trying

Edit: Adroid Debug Bridge https://www.howtogeek.com/125769/how-to-install-and-use-abd-the-android-debug-bridge-utility/

Interesting, I tapped the build number 7 times and unlocked Dev mode.  There's no place like home


----------

